# a BIG thanks to



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

hi all i would like to say a very big thank you to the following people :-

David Nixon
Al Hyde
Brian Petrie
Tom Charlton
Mark Elliott
Ty Milson
Simon Batten
Stuart Douglas

please forgive me if i have missed anyone, i would like to say thanks to them all as i have applied for my DWAL and had my vet visit today, he didnt stay long looked around asked a few questions and took a few photos. he said i have no problems what so ever and i owe it to all you guys for your help and advice thank you very much. Roger


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

rogersspider2007 said:


> hi all i would like to say a very big thank you to the following people :-
> 
> David Nixon
> Al Hyde
> ...


Well done mate!


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks Graeme


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

No worries mate, glad you finally got it sorted. And well done!


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

congrats hope you have you enjoy ur new passion


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks guys i am well chuffed and cant wait to pick my new additions up but i have to wait for that special paper, thanks again Roger.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I would go for a DWAL but its like £5000 or summat in Gloucester and Cheltenham. 15miles away its like £75 a year :S


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Roger,
You are most welcome mate, anytime.
I'm pleased all's gone well:2thumb: Sounds like you're going to be up and running soon

All the best,
Al


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

cheers Al i spoke to the council and she said that she has to wait for the report and recommendations and it will take upto 2 weeks, i cant wait, thanks again Roger.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Good for you mate! Look forward to seeing the new additions when they arrive!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

nice one Rog, pleased for you mate, its been a while but it will all be worth it, looking forward to seeing pics of your new animals


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

cheers Si and Stuart i will put some pics up and you are welcome to come down.


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

it has took me a while and it has paid off, i didnt want to rush anything as i wanted it to be right 1st time round, i am so chuffed and grateful to you all.


----------



## love_reptiles (Mar 1, 2009)

well done mate


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

It's a pleasure.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## tengalms (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Roger,great result,what species are you getting ?

Regards Roy.


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

cheers guys,Hi Roy im getting a crotalus lepidus and a cryptelytrops albolabris cheers Roger


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

messengermatt said:


> I would go for a DWAL but its like £5000 or summat in Gloucester and Cheltenham. 15miles away its like £75 a year :S


My partner is from Gloucester and had his DWA for 10 years, he was only paying about £60 a year. : victory:

Well done to Op too


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Im in Gloucester but come under stroud council, and i certainly dont pay that much.


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

when are you egtting your new hots then :mf_dribble:? please post pics lol.has any one got pics of their HOT rooms?


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Roger,
That is fantastic news,remember, when you get your new animals, if you need a hand, just shout.
Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

thank you Brian


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

Well done pal!
So jealous! Lol

Draven


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

Draven said:


> Well done pal!
> So jealous! Lol
> 
> Draven


it was hard work but it all paid off.


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Congrats, wish I was ready apply for a DWA.


----------

